# 47th Annual Milwaukee Antique Bottle & Advertising Show 2-3-2019



## texkev (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks for posting this Tex. I was just going to put something up. In about 3 weeks the Milwaukee bottle show is on. It's great. Be there if you can.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 5, 2019)

I attended the show on Sunday and had a blast. Shout out if you were there.
It was a little disappointing that hardly anyone bothered to attend the expert lectures. I really enjoyed them. Special thanks to Jon, Linda, and Henry for taking the time and effort. Jon's was so interesting that I may make another post about it. To sum it up, Jon talked about a scheme to pump mineral water from Waukesha Wisconsin down to Chicago to provide fresh (uncontaminated) water for the 1893 world's fair. The town revolted and tried to stop it. Amazing history!


----------

